# Can't connect through WAN miniport (PPPOE)



## pistolpete00 (Nov 27, 2011)

Hello,
Two days ago our desktop computer stop having internet access. I called my ISP about this problem and they said that everything was fine with my router and that it might be a bad cable. I bought a new cable and it wasn't the cable. I called my dad's friend who works with computers and he said that he thought the NIC was bad. So we went to Staples and bought a Gigabit Ethernet PCI Adaptor, because that would fix the problem, well i installed all of the software and it didn't and we're stumped on what to do. 

Our laptop still gets wifi however when I try to connect on my desktop it says that it can't connect through the WAN miniport PPPOE. It gives me error 815

If anybody has any idea of what to do I'd appreciate it


----------



## pistolpete00 (Nov 27, 2011)

I forgot to mention it runs on Windows Vista Home Basic


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## pistolpete00 (Nov 27, 2011)

I talked to my cousin whose an it guy and he's stumped because in my device manager the connection shows up, but when I ipconfig the ethernet adapter doesn't show up, just tunnel adaptors. Have you ever heard of this?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> in my device manager the connection shows up


What is listed in Device Manager under Network Adapters?



> the connection shows up, but when I ipconfig the ethernet adapter doesn't show up, just tunnel adaptors. Have you ever heard of this?


Yes. Either the connection is disabled in Network Connections or there is an error that I do not know how to fix short of a Windows reinstall.


----------

